# 7 Fun Things To Do With Your Dog This Summer



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Woo hoo! It’s summer and that means awesome weather and more time off… which means more time to spend with your dog. PetGuide.com has put together a list of cool summer activities that you can do with your dog. 



> The weather is finally amazing – it’s the perfect time to get outside with your dog and make the most of it. But are you scratching your head, wondering activities both you and your dog can do together? Not to worry, we’ve come up with a 7 fun things to do with your dog this summer.
> 
> 1.	Go for a swim. Take you dog to the lake and play fetch in the water. Some cities even have their own dedicated dog beaches and swim areas, where you can let your dog off leash to frolic in the sand and water. Take your dog in the morning or late afternoon when it’s not too hot out.
> 
> ...


You can read the complete 7 Fun Things To Do With Your Dog This Summer article at PetGuide.com.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

Your article is really informative in order to keep your dog healthy.There are all sorts of products available in the market to help keep your dog cool while exercising in summer. During the summer months, it’s so important to take things slowly with your dog to prevent him from overheating and in Summer, Water is an essential nutrient that keeps his cells functioning properly; without it, his body will shut down.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

out of the seven things listed i do 6 of them. there's a place 1&1/2 hours away that i
can take my dog to swim year round (indoor pool). sometimes i get early and the dog an i will
take a 2 hour ride or so to nowhere. the rides to nowhere i do in the summer and winter.


----------

